# regarding shark rigs



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

is it legal to use a leader with two hooks on it for sharks? I was reading a thread and one of the posters said you cant use more than one hook in a shark bait. now I know you cant use a treble hook for sharks and that's not what im doing. im talking about a leader with two circle hooks on it. ive always thought this was fine because it does not fall into fwc's "multiple hook" category that the treble hook is classified as. so whats legal?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

the law is a little unclear and up to interpretation IMO and I have never asked an officer but it does say one hook in the regs. here is some more info on your question. I have several double hooks set ups

http://www.southfloridasharkclub.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=3048


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok thanks. yea I read the fwc website pertaining to it a couple times and it wasn't really clear. thanks again.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

a multiple hook is a treble or double hook like seen on most lures. a double hook rig, two single hooks in succession is allowed. you are not allowed to use a big treble hook like so many on here have suggested to people to use.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> a multiple hook is a treble or double hook like seen on most lures. a double hook rig, two single hooks in succession is allowed. you are not allowed to use a big treble hook like so many on here have suggested to people to use.


Request you provide a link to the document (other than a forum post, an official document used for guidance) you obtained this information from please.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

The omission of the letter "S" on multiple hook leads me to believe that it means treble hooks not more than one hook.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Realtor said:


> Request you provide a link to the document (other than a forum post, an official document used for guidance) you obtained this information from please.


Florida's definition of a Multiple hook is explained with a treble hook. you are not allowed to use a multiple hook with live or dead bait for sharks. 

there should be a glossary printed somewhere.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Lowprofile is correct
Here is the response from an email I sent to fwc 

Yes, you can use more than one circle hook or J hook on your leader, just don’t use any multi-hooks which are defined as hooks that have two or more points on a single shank


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

I dont live in florida but am coming down in september and read the rules of keeping and harvesting sharks and other marine fish and lowprofile and tigershark are correct. I think the reason they do this is because its so hard to get a hook out of a shark already and they do not want to stress a shark out more by trying to get a treble hook out..


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for clearing all that up lowprofile and tigershark! Guess I will make me a new rig :thumbsup:


----------

